# Put the new Wheels/Tires on this weekend



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

25 x 10 x 12 Swamplites with Douglas Rattlesnake wheels


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sharp bike bud. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not to bad for a honda ...lol..


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Those look NICE!


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm impressed with the better handling it has!!


----------

